# Is it safe to use a hot water bottle after ET?



## IVF Newbie (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi all,

So, tomorrow is one week after EC and 4dp3dt.  I am still getting a lot of pain and discomfort and am only taking paracetamol but tonight it got so bad I got a very warm (not scalding hot) water bottle on my tummy - until my Mum (who we were having tea with - Yey, thanks Mum) said 'isn't that too hot for little one?' 

So now I'm thinking, oh heck. 

Is it ok to use them to ease pain after ET?

Thanks in advance all xxxx


----------



## rmatz (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi. Sorry to hear you are in pain. From all that I have read it is fine. To be honest, there isn't much you can do or not do that affects things.  It really is a biochemical process at this point.  The tips about caffeine and all are for best ideas in case it has worked.

I was told not to take baths to avoid risk of infection. 

You can't take hot baths when pregnant because they can raise your core body temp, which is not a good idea.

As far as being too hot for little one, you are very unlikely to heat down to your uterus enough from a hot water bottle on your tummy.  If you like, be sure it has a cloth cover and only leave it on for a few minutes.  You might feel as much relief by putting it on the small of your back.

If anyone has any conflicting info, I'd love to hear it. But I did lots of research when I had my second IVF, as I wanted to use my heating pads.  I found nothing that said it was wrong. Only saunas, hot tubs, etc. because of the core temp thing.

I hope this helps


----------



## IVF Newbie (Aug 1, 2014)

Hiya, thanks for that, I was quite worried. Thank you for taking the time to reply.


----------



## IVF Newbie (Aug 1, 2014)

Just an update, just spoken to my Fertility Clinic too and they said yep, fine to use it xx


----------



## rmatz (Jun 20, 2014)

Yay  I am glad you were able to get official confirmation!


----------

